

Thelongestdomainnameintheworldandthensomeandthensomemoreandmore - kami8845
http://www.thelongestdomainnameintheworldandthensomeandthensomemoreandmore.com/

======
degenerate
I liked the email reply from Guiness world records:
[http://www.thelongestdomainnameintheworldandthensomeandthens...](http://www.thelongestdomainnameintheworldandthensomeandthensomemoreandmore.com/record.htm)

"This record is currently rested, which means that no one can attempt this
record and become a new record holder. It has been rested because there is no
merit whatsoever in this. It takes little to no effort and is similar to
taking the largest number in the world and then adding 1 to it."

